# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  Sony KV-29C5D : Η μισή κάτω οθόνη σκοτεινή

## A-tech

Γεια σας, είχα επισκευάσει μία τηλεόραση Sony KV-29C5D με σασί FE-1, το πρόβλημα της οποίας ήταν πως η οθόνη έδειχνε απο τη μέση και πάνω (η υπόλοιπη μισή κάτω ήταν σκοτεινή). Όμως πέρα απο αυτό δεν έδειχνε σταθερά, έπαιζε πολύ η εικόνα με οριζόντια "νερά" και ταυτόχρονα τρεμόπαιξε ολόκληρη. Πολλές φορές έδειχνε στιγμιαία σε ολόκληρη την οθόνη (με κάποιο ταρακούνημα) αλλά ο οριζόντιος θόρυβος του σήματος παρέμενε. Επίσης αναβόσβηνε το λαμπάκι 4 φορές το οποίο αποδείχτηκε εσφαλμένη ένδειξη.

Έλεγξα κάποια κρίσιμα εξαρτήματα, διόδους, πυκνωτές απο τους οποίους εντόπισα και αντικατέστησα κάποιους χαλασμένους, είχε ραγισμένη κόλληση στο μεσαίο ακροδέκτη του IC603 (υπέυθυνο για "Error Amp"), επίσης μία τελείως σπασμένη κόλληση απο ποδαράκι 13 (DF) του Μ/Σ υψηλής που κατέληγε στο CN509 (ακροδέκτης που κατευθύνεται στην πλακέτα των πηνίων απόκλισης στη VM Board), αλλά γενικά ραγισμένες κολλήσεις παντού. Μετά απο όλα αυτά λειτούργησε με εικόνα κρύσταλλο.

Όμως αυτό που συνέβη μετά απο λίγες ώρες λειτουργίας, ήταν να δείχνει πάλι η μισή πάνω εικόνα και η κάτω ξανά σκοτεινή. Που αλλού μπορεί να οφείλεται κάτι τέτοιο?

Το σχέδιο υπάρχει εδώ

----------


## A-tech

Τελικά όταν για κάποια ώρα μείνει εκτός λειτουργίας, μετά λειτουργεί  φυσιολογικά. Έπειτα, στη συνέχεια εμφανίζει ξανά το πρόβλημα. Αυτό θα  σήμαινε πυκνωτές? Έχω αλλάξει κάποιους αλλά όχι όλους. Για να δούμε...

----------


## spiroscfu

Το αυτονόητο "ψυχρές στο κάθετο" το έλεγξες ε?

----------


## A-tech

Δεν θυμάμαι πιο σημείο ήταν ακριβώς, αν ήταν προβληματικές λογικά θα τις πέρασα με κόλληση, γιατί γενικά πέρασα όλη την πλακέτα. Αλλά θα το ξαναδώ για σιγουριά. Το θέμα με τους πυκνωτές τώρα είναι ότι έχει επάνω τους ποιοτικούς Ιαπωνικούς Rubycon και Nippon που κρατάνε μια ζωή (έχω δει σε μηχανήματα αρκετά παλιά στα οποία οι πυκνωτές αυτοί δεν εμφάνισαν προβλήματα). Να τους αντικαταστήσω με τους κοινούς του εμπορίου? Ή μήπως ένας παλιός ποιοτικός είναι καλύτερος απο έναν καινούριο Κινέζικο? (Αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι να μην χαλάσει η "ιδιοσυγκρασία" της συσκευής και έχουμε προβλήματα με τρανζίστορ και διάφορα άλλα).

----------


## spiroscfu

Πρωτού κάνεις οτιδήποτε άλλο πέρνα ξανά της κολλήσεις του IC501 (STV9379).

----------


## A-tech

Σπύρο για άλλη μια φορά είχες δίκιο! Ευχαριστώ για τη συμβολή σου :Smile: . Στο IC501 φαινόταν άρτιες οι κολλήσεις και δεν τις είχα ανανεώσει. Όμως πιέζοντας την ψήκτρα άνοιγαν τεράστιες ρωγμές στην κόλληση (στους ακροδέκτες 5, 6 & 7). Αφήνοντάς το επανερχόταν στη θέση του και έτσι άλλοτε δούλευε και άλλοτε όχι. Σίγουρα είχε εμφανίσει το πρόβλημα απο κάποιο σκούντημα και δεν είχε να κάνει με την ώρα λειτουργίας. Για σιγουριά ξαναπέρασα όλες τις κολλήσεις, καλές και μη γιατί θα μπορούσαν πολλά ακόμα ραγίσματα να είναι καμουφλαρισμένα.

----------


## DJman

Καλησπερα.εχω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα με μια Panasonic plasma Viera TH-42pv60e 5ετιας μονο. Ξαφνικα μια μερα αρχισε να δειχνει η μιση.Την εδωσα σε ενα φιλο που ψιλοαπασχολειται με οθονες pc και μου ειπε οτι εχει καμενο πανελ.Αυτο πριν 2 χρονια.Δεν μου κανει η καρδια να την πεταξω ομως καθως την ειχα παρει 2200!!
Λεω θα την κρατησω σα στολιδι:P 

Εδω και η φωτο
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/photoxtc.jpg/

Στη Panasonic που πηρα και ρωτησα μου ειπαν πως ειναι πανελ και κοστιζει κανενα 500 η αλλαγη. Γενικα ομως δεν εμπιστευομαι σαν σερβις την panasonic επομενως την εχω κρατησει.

Πιστευετε πως μπορει να επισκευαστει. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι εγω δεν εχω ιδεα απο τηλεoρασεις παρα μονο απο υπολογιστες.Για κολισεις σε πλακετες βεβαια ουτε λογος :P

Ευχαριστω

----------


## A-tech

Είναι εντελώς διαφορετική η φιλοσοφία στις επίπεδες οθόνες. Η διάγνωση  στην panasonic έγινε μόνο τηλεφωνικά? Τα Pixel (κατα το 1/4 της οθόνης)  βλέπω πως είναι  ενεργοποιημένα και φωτίζουν. Παραδίπλα δεν φαίνεται καλά, το υπόλοιπο  1/4 είναι μαύρο τελείως? ή είναι σκοτεινό λόγω της συγκεκριμένης σκηνής?

----------


## DJman

Nαι εγινε τηλεφωνικα και ο λογος ειναι οτι μου ζητησαν 80 ευρω για να την ελενξουν. Το θεωρω υπερβολικο ποσο.
Εδω αλλη μια pic http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/27012364.jpg/

Αυτη η γραμμη αναμεσα στο μαυρο αναβοσβηνει  και καποιες φορες γινετε διπλη. Επισης να πω (δεν ξεω αν ειναι σημαντικο) η τηλεοραση ηταν μπροστα σε τζαμαρια στο σαλονι και το καλοκαιρι πιθανον να την χτυπαγε ο ηλιος απο πισω(για 5 χρονια)

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν και μπορεί να φταίει το πάνελ (ακραίο λίγο), μάλλον υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην αριστερή x-buffer board δες και εδώ.

----------


## DJman

> Αν και μπορεί να φταίει το πάνελ (ακραίο λίγο), μάλλον υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην αριστερή x-buffer board δες και εδώ.


Υπαρχει δυνατοτητα καποιος σαν εμενα που δεν εχει γνωσεις απο κυκλωματα να την επισκευασει? Αχα καλο ε??

----------


## spiroscfu

Δύσκολο φίλε μου καλύτερα πάρτην σε έναν σωστό τεχνικό.

----------


## DJman

> Δύσκολο φίλε μου καλύτερα πάρτην σε έναν σωστό τεχνικό.


Δυστηχως δεν ξερω καποιον.. Αν εχουν τα παιδια εδω να συστησουν καποιον που να τον εμπιστευονται.Γιατι υπαρχουν πολλοι "καλοπροερετοι"... που θα σε χρεωσουν οσο οσο (βλεπε servise Panasonic)

----------


## DJman

Εμενα σε ποια κατηγορια ειναι το προβλημα μου αραγες..... συμφωνα με τον οδηγο που εβαλες?

----------

